# iPhone 3GS re-launched at Rs. 19,990



## KDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

> Apple has re-launched the iPhone 3GS for just Rs. 19,990 in a bid to eat into the Android smartphone pie, after successfully unveiling the iPhone 4  locked to Airtel and Aircel operators. The re-launched iPhone 3GS only have 8GB storage but come factory unlocked, giving you the option to use it with a SIM from any of India's telecom operators.



Read it here.

Decent price...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 10, 2011)

Already available in Mumbai. But that price is for a 8 GB. For a price of Rs.32000/-, unlocked 4g's are availabe with 16 GB.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 20, 2011)

Good news. Finally some decent pricing.


----------



## noob (Jul 20, 2011)

outdated one..*sigh*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 20, 2011)

They are dumping unsold stock in India. Just like with Ipad.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 20, 2011)

^iPad???
We have the latest iPad in here!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah what are you talking about, even the re-launched iPhones are not in stock for the wrong reasons, and the iStores sell only the iPad 2, so its not like we are the dumping grounds for anything
ok maybe the iPhone 3G yeah, but what is the proof for this "unsold stock" talk? 
in fact, apple may be looking at the lower end of the segment in a far more pro-active way


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 21, 2011)

iPad 1 came here 11 months after US release...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Good news for iphone fans..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice pricing for sure. 
Apple should change their view about India IMO. India is second largest country for any product and yet they don't launch their product here with the world. That should change for sure. And nowadays it is changing and I am glad about it. Ipad 2 got launched soon after release so did Iphone 4. Well not that soon but still sooner than previous Apple products.


----------



## TechGuru (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Finally I can go with iPhone now


----------



## KDroid (Jul 28, 2011)

TechGuru said:


> Thanks for the update, Finally I can go with iPhone now



Don't ! There are better alternatives available.


----------



## noob (Jul 28, 2011)

TechGuru said:


> Thanks for the update, Finally I can go with iPhone now



its like buying a N70 just cauz cost is reduced


----------



## sygeek (Jul 28, 2011)

Aren't there offers in ebay for Apple iPhone 4 for as low as 24K?

Edit: Here it is, Apple 16GB iPhone 4 | Buy Apple 4G iPhones at eBay India


----------

